# USB input devices cause computer to freeze



## Foxtailed (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi, I've had this problem ever since I got my computer 2 years ago. Whenever I use a USB input device, along with any program that accesses the internet, my computer for some strange reason crashes. It doesn't matter what kind of input device I use, it could something simple such as USB mouse, or complex, such as a Wacom Intuos3 Tablet, everything seems to make it crash. The interesting thing is, USB mice don't cause my computer to crash with other programs, such as Adobe Photoshop or Microsoft Word. Do you guys have any suggestions on what I should do to try and fix this problem? My computer was custom build by my older brother, so if you need to know any specific parts that I've got in it just post a reply. For the basics though, I've got a Biostar M7VIK motherboard, an AMD Athlon XP 2400+ 2.0GHz, 512 MB of RAM, and Windows XP Home edition. I'm not a computer n00b either, I know a lot of stuff on the software side, but I'm lost when it comes down to any hardware problems.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

How do you access the net? Modem, ADSL Broadband modem, USB Modem?
If you use a USB Modem it may be interfering with other devices.


----------



## Foxtailed (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm using a Linksys Wifi B PCI card.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try moving the wifi card to another slot.


----------



## Foxtailed (Jan 29, 2006)

That didn't work. The computer only freezes when I move the mouse., having it plugged in doesn't seem to effect it one way or the other. I swear, this is the strangest problem I've ever had with a computer.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Have you tried a PS2 mouse?


----------



## Foxtailed (Jan 29, 2006)

I currently use a PS2 mouse, but I have other USB input devices such as my Wacom Tablet that must use USB. It's really annoying to have to switch back and forth when I'm drawing something on my computer and need to check online for something real quick. Plus, I can't use iTunes when I use a USB mouse either. I need a fix for this problem, not an alternative.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am guessing this is some sort of strange IRQ conflict. The newer machines and Windows XP make these hard to fix. 

I think the easiest fix would be get an USB card and plug these items into it.


----------



## Foxtailed (Jan 29, 2006)

[Overly Long list of cuss words removed]

Gosh darn it! I went out and bought a 20 dollar crappy USB 5 port PCI card to test it out. After dealing with some driver issues (more specifically lack of any drivers) I finally got it working only to run across the same problem. This has seriously gotten me in a bad mood now. You guys have any other suggestions?


----------



## Foxtailed (Jan 29, 2006)

You guys don't have any more ideas?


----------



## Zargon (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm trying to cure *exactly *the same problem with a similar setup. 

Only difference is I'm using a Gigabyte GA-7VAXP board. 
CPU = Athlon XP 2400+
RAM = 1 x DDR DIMM 512 
OS = XP Pro

It runs perfectly if USB devices not used, but will freeze repeatedly if printer or Wireless LAN device plugged in.

I was going to try an external USB card - but now I'm not so sure. 
*Q:* Did you disable the *on-motherboard* USB ports in the BIOS. I'm pretty sure that's a necessity - otherwise the resources could get even more crowded and crashy. 

Only other suggestion I've got is to check that the power supply is good enough. Probably needs to be 400W or greater for that type of CPU. It occurred to me that the PSU might be strong enough until some voltage-demanding hardware is plugged in.

Have you got a good strong Power supply you could connect up to try out?

If I can, I might give that a try myself - I'll post here if anything results. 

Zargon

PS What is the RAM speed set at in the BIOS. My mobo can run RAM at 266, 333, or 400. Some of the early 400MHz boards run better at 333MHz (so I hear....)


----------



## Zargon (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Foxtailed - are you still trying to resolve this problem?

I have found the solution in my case.

Tried changing to add-on PCI USB2 card 
Tried switching on-board USB2 ports off
Tried changing bus frequency for DIMMs 
Tried extensive reinstallation of drivers for USB printer

In the end it was a new power supply (PSU) that worked.
You should look up: 

http://www.pcbuyerbeware.co.uk/MotherboardProblems.htm#resetting

The advice posted there and on the links in the article really helped me to identify that the PSU was likely to blame. Note the things it says in there about the AMPS output on the 12V rail. 

Go for a PSU that provides more than 18.5A on 12V rail. Even some rated at very high outputs have relatively small Amps (14 - 16) on the 12V rail and this is the main thing to be careful with. 

You can look these specs up on the manufacturers site of the PSU you're considering.

The previous (crap) PSU in this PC was: 
300W and only 10Amps on 12V rail.

It runs fine with my own hi quality Enermax PSU
350W with 26A on 12V rail

New one to replace old PSU will be
580W with 20A on 12V rail (good quality one)

(non of the 400 or 450 or 500W PSUs had good enough Amps)

Good luck - let me know if it works out for ya.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

remap your drive letters


----------

